# Wie hätten andere Regisseure den Film "Herr der Ringe" gemacht?



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2008)

Wie hätten andere Regisseure den Film "Herr der Ringe" gemacht? 

Hier die Antwort:  

 George Lucas: 
Hobbits in seltsamer Grammatik sprechse. ALLE Schwerter leuchten. Die Geschichte wird auf neun Teile aufgeteilt, zuerst werden die mittleren verfilmt, jeder Teil endet mit einem Happy End. 

 John Woo: 
Gandalf wird statt von einem Adler von 66 Tauben vom Turm geflogen. 
Legolas schießt mit zwei Bögen gleichzeitig (fragt mich nicht wie das 
gehen soll). Sämtliche Kampfszenen erfolgen in Zeitlupe und nur mit 
Musikuntermalung. 

 Woody Allen: 
-schwarzß/weiß und mono 
-Probleme mit den Orks werden ausdiskutiert 

 Dieter Wedel: 
Egal, Hauptsache es sind Heinz Hoenig, Mario Adorf, Stefan Kurt & Co dabei 

 James Cameron: 
Jeder Film kostet 400Mio $ Frodo steht mit dem Ring am Bug eines 
Elbenbootes und schreit "Ich bin der König der Welt". Arnie spielt Sauron, und behauptet bei der Anfangsschlacht "I`ll be back". 

 M.Shamalaladingsbums (der 6.Sinn Mensch): 
Zum Schluß wird enthüllt, daß die Ringgeister die einzigen Lebenden sind, alle anderen sind schon tot. 

 Michal Bay: 
Gimli´s Axt hat an der Seite riesig "Wilkinson" stehen. Aragorns Klamotten sind von "Jack Wolfskin" und auf Mias Tirith wehen amerikanische Flaggen. Während eine Frau in Zeitlupe Wäsche aufhängt, fliegen die Nazgul über sie weg. 

 Ridley Scott: 
Frodo hätte eine Identitätskrise, im Wald gäbe es Einhörner, die Nazgul hätten ein Design von Giger, Sauron wäre ein Feinschmecker und die Kampfszenen sähen - äh - genauso aus. 

 Hitchcock: 
Nazgul sehen aus wie Vögel und Frodo und sucht vor ihnen in einer 
Telefonzelle Schutz. Gandalf und Pippin schlafen in Minas Tirith im 
Bate`s Motel und am Schluss stellt sich raus das Frodo schon längst tot ist und Sam die ganze Zeit mit einer Leiche gewandert ist/geredet hat! Und Hitchcock tritt in der Nebenrolle als Gollum auf. 

 John McTiernan: 
Frodo würde verkatert, rauchend, fluchend, unrasiert und im Unterhemd durch das weihnachtliche Mittelerde stapfen und die ganze Zeit brummeln:"ich liebe solche Tage...", während er den Orks gleichzeitig mal so richtig den Arsch versohlt. Gandalf wäre schwarz und Aragorn würde die ganze Zeit überlegen, ob er Arwen anrufen sollte. 

 Roland Emmerich: 
Gandalfs Tod würde in Zeitlupe gezeigt, die Szene mit extrem kitschiger Musik unterlegt, aber 2 Minuten später würde keine Sau mehr davon sprechen. Das Balrog wäre ein Mädchen und hätte überall in Moria Eier gelegt. Alle würden Flaggen ihrer jeweiligen Herkunft hochhalten, sich aber letztlich dennoch nach einer bewegenden Rede Frodos zusammenraufen, um Sauron gemeinsam wegzubomben. Der Präsident von Mittelerde rettet die Gefährten und hilft Frodo bei erledigen seiner Aufgabe. Die DVD hätte exzellenten Ton, aber der Audiokommentar wäre unerträglich ("It`s like kind of..."). 

 David Fincher: 
Der Film wäre düster, die Hobbits depressive Wracks und Gandalf eine 
Einbildung. Zum Schluss würde Sauron sich freiwillig stellen und dennoch siegen. 

 David Lynch: 
Noch düsterere Stimmung. Die Kampfszenen wären mit "Rammstein" unterlegt. Gegen Ende würden sich die Gefährten im Auenland selbst begegnen - niemand würde den Film kapieren... 

 Stanley Kubrick: 
Die Hobbithöhle besteht aus nahezu quadratischen Gängen, um ins 4:3-Format zu passen. Nach einer ewigen Einstellung des Auenlandes folgt ein krasser Schnitt in die Minen von Moria. Die Elben tragen weiße Klamotten und schwarze Hüte, und ihre Sprache besteht aus Worten wie "Droog", "Dewotschka" und "Maltschik". 

Spike Lee: 
Keine Änderung in der Story, aber alle Bewohner von Mittelerde sind 
Schwarze. 

 John Carpenter: 
Drehbuch, Musik, Schnitt und Regie werden ausschliesslich von John 
Carpenter selbst gemacht. Mittelerde sieht ungewöhnlich wüstig aus und rgendeiner der Gefährten ist eigentlich ein wahnsinniger Killer der jeden Moment zuschlagen kann. 

 Ed Wood: 
Der Film wäre S/W und nicht in Neuseeland, sondern im Studio entstanden. Das Balrog wäre aus Pappmachee und würde an Fäden aufgehängt vor einer gemalten Kulisse herumhampeln. Wäre Ian McKellen während der Dreharbeiten gestorben, würde er durch Steven Seagal, Danny DeVito oder sonstwen ersetzt - der Schauspieler hätte Anweisung gehabt, sich den Umhang vor`s Gesicht zu halten (merkt ja keiner). Der Ring wäre nicht aus Gold, sondern aus`m Kaugummiautomaten. Einige Jahrzehnte später wäre der Film aber trotzdem Kult gewesen. 

 P.T. Anderson: 
Im Vordergrund der Geschichte stünde die Zerrissenheit und das persönliche Schicksal der Charaktere, Kämpfe wären Nebensache. Gegen Ende würde es Orks regnen und der Film wäre wohl 17 Stunden lang. 

 Quentin Tarantino / Robert Rodriguez: 
Frodo und Sam, die coolsten Gangster in ganz Hobbingen, werden von ihrem Boss Aragorn beauftragt, einen geheimnisvollen Ring wiederzuholen. Indem sie Gollum foltern und ihm ein Ohr abschneiden, erfahren sie, daß Sauron den Ring seit Jahren in seinem Arsch versteckt hält. Der Film würde vor coolen Sprüchen und guter Musik nur so strotzen, jedes 3. Wort wäre "Fuck" und Frodo und Sam würden schwarze Anzüge tragen. Der Zuschauer würde nie erfahren, zu was der Ring eigentlich nütze ist... 

 Die Wachowski-Brüder: 
Durch Gandalf erfährt Frodo, daß die ihm aus dem Auenland bekannte 
Realität nur eine Illusion ist - ein magischer Ring soll ihn auf die 
andere Seite bringen können. Der Film hätte jede Menge Kung Fu Kampfszenen (Hobbits gegen Orks), eindrucksvoll durch Bullet Time 
eingefangen. Alle trügen coole Sonnenbrillen, lange Mäntel und Stich wäre das Modell "3210" einer bekannten finnischen Schwertschmiede. Die Vorlage für den Film wären nicht die Werke Tolkiens, sondern HDR-Comics und der Film wäre mit Techno unterlegt. 

 Die Coen-Brüder: 
Nachdem Frodo, ein phlegmatischer, arbeitsloser, aber extrem auf seine Frisur bedachter Hobbit und seine Kumpels Aragorn und Boromir aus dem Knast entflohen sind, muß Frodo daheim feststellen, daß sein Ring, der die Höhle erst so richtig gemütlich gemacht hat, verschwunden ist! Aragorn, der ständig mit Geschichten seiner Kämpfe um Gondor rumnervt und der begriffstutzige Boromir, dem Aragorn bei jeder Gelegenheit über`s Maul fährt, erweisen sich als wenig nützliche Begleiter und leider erleidet Boromir bei dem Endkampf gegen eine Gruppe von nihilisten-Orks einen Herzinfarkt. Es kommt zu einigen mysteriösen Entführungen und Morden, welche die hochschwangere Arwen jedoch aufzuklären vermag. 

 Die Disney-Studios: 
Lutz, ein Ork und das Balrog müssten als knuddlig gestaltete Witzfiguren permanent für Lacher sorgen, während die Helden zwar extrem heldenhaft, jedoch äusserst liebenswürdig und sanftmütig sind. Kämpfe gäbe es keine, alle Probleme würden sich schon irgendwie so lösen. Dafür würden aber alle Lieder und Gedichte aus den Büchern im Film gesungen und der Titelsong "The golden ring ist the key to the circle of life" würde in der deutschen Fassung von Bro`Sis interpretiert. Ein lustiger, aber harmloser Streifen für die ganze Familie! 

 Ein beliebiger Porno-Regisseur: 
Hintergrundgeschichte: der magische cock-ring verleiht seinem Träger 
sagenumwobene Manneskraft und wirkt auf Frauen unwiderstehlich, weswegen alle hinter ihm her sind. Zur Story: 
- Frodo trifft Arwen - sie kommen sofort zur Sache. 
- Gimli trifft Galadriel - sie kommen sofort zur Sache. 
- Galadriel trifft Aragorn und Boromir - sie kommen sofort zur Sache. 
- Arwen trifft Galadriel - sie kommen sofort zur Sache. Später werden sie von Legolas und Gimli überrascht, beide stossen sofort dazu. 
- Im bekannten Swingerclub "Zum rossigen Pony" kommt es dann zur großen Endorgie. 

 Sam Raimi: 
Der Ring kann mit den magischen Worten Klaatu verrata nectu (oder so ähnlich) zerstört werden Frodohat eine Kettensäge am Arm und wird von Bruce Campbell gespielt. Alle Schauspieler sind mehrfachbesetzte Verwande von Sam Raimi. Das einzige Auto das im Film zu sehen ist, wäre mit absicht zu sehen. Die Anweisung den Ring zu zerstören bekommen Frodo und Co. nicht von Gandalf persönlich sondern von einem Tonband. 




 *Gruß**
Tokko*​


----------



## Muli (14 Feb. 2008)

Da habe ich doch als Filmfan einiges wiedererkannt ... auch wenn mir 2 Regisseure nichts sagen *schäm*


----------

